# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Windsurfing Cologne

## colognewavefreestyle

Wir sind eine kleine, aber natrlich sehr nette, Truppe aus Kln (Alter so um die 30), die bei guter Wind-Vorhersage an Spots wie Ijmuiden, Wijk, Ouddorp oder hnliches fhrt. Und wir suchen noch ein paar Mitfahrer/-surfer fr WE-Trips. Bei Interesse, bitte melden!

----------


## Knallfrosch

Hey.
Bin 31 und mehr oder weniger Anfnger...
Wrde mich aber freuen, wenn ihr mir mal bescheid gebt, wenn ne Tour ansteht. 
Gru,
Chris

----------


## Fahrzumstrand

Hi,
ich wrde auch gerne Mitfahren, wenn Ihr los fahrt. Habe auch noch einen Platz im Bulli frei, bin auch so um die 30 und wrde mich eher als Anfnger bezeichnen... 

Gre

Hauke

----------


## lesnoj

Also ich bin zwar nicht "so um die 30" sondern eher "so um 35" und eher Anfnger-Aufsteiger.
Dabei bin auf jedem Fall. War bis jetzt eher fast jede 2. WE in NL. 
Kenne allerdings keine von den benannten Spots.

Nach dem ich beim Offshor in Renesse von RESQUE Bott rausgefischt wurde neige ich eher zu Hindeloopen (Ijsselmeer) bin aber fr neue Spots leicht zu begeistern....

Dann postet ihr hier schon mal die Termin-Vorschlge

P.S.
komme aus Bonn

----------


## Pancho

Dortmund lt gren. Mag Stavoren sehr gerne. Bin nicht so sehr an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit interessiert, als an einer netten kleinen Truppe mit der man etwas Spa haben kann. Bin zwar obere 30, aber das tut der Sache keinen Abbruch.

Gre
Pancho

----------


## lesnoj

Na dann haben wir die "Truppe" voll.
Man ging es schnell...

Und jetzt das alle wichtigste....

Wird es auch irgendwann "zur Sache gehen"?
 :Happy: )

Oder bleibt es so wie in jedem anderen Forum bei:
"Super", "irgendwann mal", "Vielleicht", "Gerne"!

Und dann ...

"Ja aber dieses WE muss ich zu Oma, zur Hochzeit..." oder sonst wo...

;-))

----------


## Pancho

Schlagt halt mal was vor. Mchte im Moment gerne Stehreviere. NL sieht aber in der nchsten Woche sehr arm aus. Fehmarn oder Rgen die Ecke?

----------


## lesnoj

Ist das denn dein ernst Dortmunder?
 :Happy: 

Google hat mir ber 700 km "Fahrvergngen" raugespuckt. Min 8-9 stunden "Meditation" am Steuer?
Du bist aber knallhart...
 :Happy: )))

P.S.
NL Sieht aber in der tat echt mager in  Moment aus, vielleicht ndert sich das noch.

----------


## Pancho

Fr einen Nachmittag lohnt es sich vielleicht nicht ...

----------


## lesnoj

Und an wie viele Nachmittage hast du denn so gedacht?
 :Happy: 

Finde ich richtig cool dass du so einen "Radius" hast.
Wrde irgendwann mal meine Horizonte sehr gerne erweitern und mich von dir an die neue Spots  "fhren" lassen, aber in der nchsten 3-4 Wochen sind solche Trips fr mich vorbergehend nicht drin.

----------


## Pancho

Was fr ne Wahl hat man denn sonst ... ? Nicht surfen?!

----------


## lesnoj

Laut Windguru.com sind es 6-8 Knoten in Hindeloopen (Ijsselmeer).
Dortige Windsurfschule hat eigene Wetterstation (oksurf.de mit Anmeldung) und es zeigt schon die ganze Woche von 4 bis 5 Bft.
Wird an den anderen Kstenabschnitten (Stavoren, Makkum) wohl nicht anders sein.

Vor 2 Wochen bin ich nach Browersdamm in "Glauben" an 20 Knoten gefahren und wurde bei 7 Bft. vllig berpowert mit dem Resque Bott ans Land gezogen.

Keine Ahnung was die Alternative ist. Wahrscheinlich abwarten und mit Spots rum telefonieren.
Windguru und Windfinder ist ab jetzt fr mich nur orientierende Wert. Besser wre eine Linkssammlung mit Wetterstationen wie die Wetterstation bei  OKSURF.DE

----------


## Pancho

So, Jungs und Mdels. Wochenende in Stavoren. Wer kommt?! Wind sollte ja fett da sein.

----------


## Pancho

So, was geht? Bitte mal ne Ansage!

----------


## Knallfrosch

Hi.

Ich wollte am Samstag Mittag (21.11.) noch mal schnell nach Ool (Nhe Roermond)...

Jemand Lust und kommt mit?

Oder kann mir jemand vielleicht definitiv sagen, ob der "Surfbereich" da am Oolderhof noch auf ist?

----------


## tigger1983

naja nicht definitiv, aber letztes WE  waren dort surfer... ich selbst war am kreisel...

----------


## Knallfrosch

Was heit den "am Kreisel"?

In Ool?? Meinst den Kreisel, wenn man am Oolderhof noch ein Stck weiter fhrt und dann links hoch?
Da ist doch auch alles abgesperrt oder nicht?!

----------


## Straggi

der Kreisel is nach wie vor offen, wie die Schule auch.
Diesen Sommer gab es nur mal wieder ne krasse Blaualgenplage, aufgrund dessen hatte die Stadt eine Empfehlung aufgehngt, nicht mit dem Wasser in Kontakt zu kommen.
Die hat dann ein lterer Herr(Surfer) abgerissen mit der Begrndung das es gar nich so schlimm wre  :Smile: 
Mit Beginn der khleren Jahreszeit sind die Blaualgen zum Glck abgestorben.
War letzten Sonntag noch im Kreisel.
Der ist ca 800 Meter weiter die Strae runter von der Surfschule aus.

----------


## colognewavefreestyle

Hallo liebe Klner Windsurfer!
Leider fahren wir fast immer an die aufgelisteten Wave-Spots (Wijk, Ijmuiden, Ouddorp, Maasvlakte), aber vielleicht ist ja jemand von Euch im nchsten Frhjahr (oder falls der Dezember auch so warm wird...) dann mal dabei!

----------

